# Buckeye Outdoors Marine results 4/7/2012



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The *Buckeye Outdoors Marine*, *third annual Buckeye Lake Open,* operated by the *American Bass Anglers*, was held on Saturday, April 7.
The first place team of *Jim Hite and Brian Caudill *weighed in a five fish limit weighing 13.48 pounds. *They received $3,000 and plaques.*
Second place was the team of *Jacob McKnight and Russ Sims. *Their 5 fish limit weighed 12.82 pounds. *They received $1,400 and plaques.*
Third place was *Terry Ford and Mike Nesbin.* *They received $700 and plaques* for their 5 fish limit that weighed 10.60 pounds.
Fourth place was the team of *Eric Woodrow and Deborah Woodrow.* *They received $350 and plaques.* Their limit weighed 10.52 pounds.
Fifth place *Charlie Gray and Clint Gray *weighed in a limit weighing 10.13 pounds. *They received $200.*
Sixth place was *Ryan Roback and Rob Meyer.* Their limit weighed 9.50 pounds and *they received $150.*
Seventh place was *Jerry Mossman and Tim Magers.* Their limit weighed 9.45 pounds and *they received $95.*
Eighth place was *Todd Hahn and Scott Clark. *Their limit weighed 9.44 pounds. *They were the highest finishing Triton Gold team and will receive $500 from Triton Boats.*
*Big Bass of the tournament** was a 4.87 pounder *weighed in by the second place team of *Jacob McKnight and Russ Sims. They received $500 and plaques.*
*Second Big Bass was a tie *between the first place team *( Hite - Caudill) and fourth place team ( Woodrow - Woodrow). They split the $250 award.*
The capped field of 75 teams weighed in 38 five fish limits.
Total bass caught was 231 bass that weighed 368.29 pounds. *All bass were released alive!* Buckeye Outdoors had a hatchery truck at weigh in (at the store) that the fish were put in and were taken back to Buckeye Lake and released. Spectators and anglers were welcome to follow the truck and verify that all fish were released back into the lake.
Thirty some door prize packages were passed out including the grand prize, a Minn Kota foot controlled trolling motor valued at over $700.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Nice job Brian Caudill and Jim Hite. Looks like buckeye fished really well. Nice way to start of the season.


----------

